# Review: PureFit Nutrition Bars



## David21 (Jan 23, 2015)

Studies have shown that soy protein is the worst protein to consume. Further more recent studies have proven that soy is actually harmful for men with high levels of estrogen. Why on earth would any man want to consume soy if he is looking for "fitness nutrition"?


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

Heck, not just the soy, but peanuts as well. Peanut oil has been used for decades by scientists to induce atherosclerosis in cholesterol-fed rats, rabbits, and primates. It's thought the the peanut lectins are responsible for the unexpectedly atherogenicic properties of peanut oil, although more research is needed to confirm this. I wouldn't be putting it in a "fitness" food.


----------



## Robb_Dorf (Jan 3, 2020)

David, that is absolutely false. Clif bar, the number one selling bar in the world, uses soy. They have an arsenal of doctors and consultants that agree with me. I have been in the industry over 25 years and I have not seen one study done that states normal consumption of soy is harmful. NOT ONE.

Robb Dorf, Founder and CEO, PureFit BS, Exercise Physiology

PS. Excess water consumption, the lifeline of human existence, is more dangerous if over-consumed.


----------

